# Not a lot of gyms around



## stone_dragone (Feb 25, 2008)

Having moved from PA to Alabama to Tennessee and now to Upstate New York, I have noticed that there are statistically few Boxing gyms around these days.  I have heard from "old timers" about how they used to box when they "were in the service" but now as I go from base to base, I find very few boxing gyms around.  Are they hiding or has MMA pushed them out like Walmart pushed out Mom-and-Pop stores?


----------

